# adobe flash on AMD 32

## Gentree

GLSA tells me to update to adobe-flash 11 due to the usual string of vulnerabilities, however when I try it is apparently coded only for SSE2 capable CPUs and the ebuild tells me to use 10.3*

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-920578.html

So is there any usable alternative to adobe for flash plugins. I looked at this a year or two ago and concluded none of the OS packages were really that useful in reality.

Maybe that has improved, what's the game?

TIA, Gentree.  :Cool: 

----------

## eccerr0r

My Athlon XP is stuck with the old flash as well.

I don't know if gnash really is good enough to replace flash.

I suppose just use old versions and worry about holes and forced obsolescence, or upgrade hardware, more forced obsolescence...

(come to think of it, maybe we need a SSE2 emulator like a FPU emulator...)

----------

## Gusar

10.3 has all vulnerabilities fixed, so there's no problem using that. Just one caveat - the 10.3.183.18 in portage *is* vulnerable, you need 10.3.183.20

----------

## Gentree

thanks, 

so a) why does not glsa-check tell me this ?

b) why don't I see *20 in portage ??

```
#etcat adobe-flash

[ Searching for package 'adobe-flash' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18 (0)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage/new)

[-P-] [M ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.236 (0)

```

----------

## eccerr0r

They're probably assuming we're all using sse2 machines now so they don't bother with the 10.3 branch :(

hmm... Somehow I got 11.2.202.228 installed on my AthlonXP...  Probably installed it before they added the SSE2 check.  It sort of works still, I haven't hit the sse2 instruction yet, at least I don't think I have (knock on wood)

----------

